# used paint booth for sale



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a used paint booth for sale or trade it is a backdraft booth full size,booth is all complete,all torn down already so i dont think pics will help it would just look like a pile of sheetmetal but i dont need it right now so it could go


----------



## lowrider love (Jul 14, 2009)

how much???


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

$2,100.00 obo


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

back draft so does it pull air from the ceiling or from the doors? lights on the sides vertical or horizontal? does it have the exhaust fan and duct work? or is it just the shell?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

and where is it located?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 5 2009, 04:29 PM~14686104
> *and where is it located?
> *


x2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle+Aug 4 2009, 07:52 PM~14676683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and x2


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

RIVERSIDE CA.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

BACK DRAFT WOULD BE IF YOU PULLED YOUR CAR IN NOSE FIRST IT WOULD PULL FROM THE WALL IN THE FRONT BY THE NOSE.THE LIGHTS ARE VIRTICAL,IT DOES HAVE THE FAN AND IT DOES WORK THE DUCT ISNT THAT BIG BECAUSE THE FAN SAT ABOUT 2 FEET FROM THE ROOF.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

sixtyduece u wouldnt happen to have pics?


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I will take some if you want its all torn down so it will just look like a pile of metal


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

is it on craigslist?


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

no i havent put it on craigslist


----------



## ggehlhoff (Sep 4, 2017)

sixtyduce said:


> no i havent put it on craigslist[/QUOT]
> Do you still have the paint booth? Fan included? Will you guarantee that it works? Please call me at 214 784 9313 Greg


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome to 2009


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Are the booths available


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

I want one......


----------

